# Nunc Dimmitis for Baritone, Choir and Orchestra.



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd like you to hear this work from 2009.

It was performed by a local orchestra and choir. Baritone is Rui Baeta.

I hope you like it and please comment!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

My thoughts:

1) The orchestral introduction seem a little bit dragged. Or, should I say, ideas that you had for it. I'd cut it shorter. 
2) Vocal quartet's appearance before enterance of baritone is not well placed, I think that you should either extend their part at this point or give up on it being there. 
3) From the point that baritone comes in, I think it's very well done and I've enjoyed it. Some details that I would change still occur, but that's just me. 
4) Your singers are not very good. In fact, they sound horrible at times.


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts!

The singers (and orchestra) are not professionals. Only the Baritone and quartet is.
The quartet shoukd not exist. It appears only because the choir couldnt sing those parts.
It was really very difficult to come up with this.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Anterix, This is really great work. Your orchestral texture is so beautiful. You obviously understand your instruments. I really disagree with Aramis' comments. The choir sounded great. Everything flowed so well together. The beginning was so beautiful. I actually wanted it to keep going, but music cannot last forever. Interesting harmonic language as well.


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for your kind comments pluhagr.

You and Aramis are probably both right. You hear music in different ways, and I welcome and understand both opinions.

More commentes please!


----------

